# NREMT 24 hour Online CE Refresher Courses? HELP!



## bpstanley (Dec 28, 2011)

Greetings everyone,  I am new to EMTLife, so hello all!
 I am Nationally Registered EMT-B working in Colorado, but it is time for me to get my 24-hours of CE Credits to keep my NREMT current, it expires 3/31/2012.. I have done some research trying to figure out which outlet would be best, some seem legit and expensive, while others seem sketchier but less expensive.
 Has anyone had experience taking their 24-hour online refresher course with an online course?
 If so, please let me know which one worked for you and how you liked it.
 Thank you all, and hope everyone is having a great holiday season!
 -Ben


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm going to be that guy.

Why did you wait until 3 months before your cert expires to start your *required* CE hours?

I lived in CO for a while. There are plenty of community colleges, ambulance companies and fire departments that run refresher courses. 

If you think the sketchy course will work then go for it. My opinion is don't cut corners, but that's just me.


----------



## ARose (Dec 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm going to be that guy.
> 
> Why did you wait until 3 months before your cert expires to start your *required* CE hours?
> 
> ...



I agree. You get what you pay for and I don't think this is something you should go cheap on. 
Just make sure you check to make sure your state will accept an online CE and refresher. And check your PM, I sent you a link.


----------



## MICP (Dec 29, 2011)

You do realize that NREMT requires 72 hours, not 24.  The 24 hours are content specific areas, whereas the additional 48 can be in any number of disciplines, including college courses.

Check out this link for the NREMT requirments:  https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/EMT.Basic.pdf

The other thing to keep in mind is that only a certain number of the hours can be distance education, and the rest must be instructor-based.

The agency I work for offers a hybrid EMT Renewal with 24 hours of instructor-based CEs.  Basically, all of the content is online, including the quizzes, but an instructor is assigned to each student and is available to answer questions, which makes the course instructor-based.  We also have options for the other 48 hours if you need those as well.  PM me and I can get you the details if you want.

I just spoke with NREMT this morning, and although I am in California, they will recognize the CE's for the NREMT requirements because I am State approved.

The only glitch is that you probably need CEs for *your* state cert as well and most likely my CEs would not be recognized by your local jurisdiction.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 29, 2011)

I am in the same spot, but only because the community college class was already full before my registration time...

so i am going to use the exam option.  basically no CEs just the $70 or whatever to retake the nremt exam.


----------



## bpstanley (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks all for the responses; and yes NVRob, I waited a little longer than I would have liked. 

To be a little more specific, citing from the NREMT website, I have 70 of 48 required hours in the "EMT RELATED CONTINUING EDUCATION HOURS" taken care of from a NOLS Wilderness First Responder Course, so I am good there- 

I only have the 24 hours of "REFRESHER TRAINING" left to take. I apologize for not clarifying this in my first post. 

Thanks AROSE for the PM, I will check it next.

So if I am hearing this right, the 24 hours of "REFRESHER TRAINING", which I need, must be Instructor-based and not simply on online refresher course?

Thanks again for all your help everyone, happy new years to you all.


----------



## ARose (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a problem, good luck.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm going to be that guy.
> 
> Why did you wait until 3 months before your cert expires to start your *required* CE hours?
> 
> ...



I didn't work for the first year of my license, and neither employer offers much in the way of CE. So yup, I did all my CE in the last two months, and it sucked, but it was it is and that's how my schedule worked out.

I used mediced.com for my Massachusetts refresher, but they have many more lectures that could be put towards your NR requirements.


----------

